# Need help finding information...



## MacArther (Apr 15, 2006)

Can anyone find pictures and specifications (armor, weapons, top speed, range, etc.) for the Staghound Mk III? I would have posted this in another area, but this seemed to be the only place that would fit the bill of non-aviation related pictures.

PS Yes I did use google and yahoo, but I am currently on my school computer, which blocks the pages for "Adult content" or "weapontry". Grrr, stupid school cpus!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Staghound Mk III

Length: 5.38 m (212 inches).
Width: 2.69 m (106 inches).
Height: 2.33 m (92 inches).
Weight: 15.000 kg (33.000 lb.).
Armour: 50 mm (0,195 inches) max.
Engines: 2 GMC 270 6-cylinder, 4.425 cm3 (270 cubic inches) displacement, carburettor, liquid-cooled.
Horsepower: 97 ea. at 3.000 rpm.
Transmission: 4-speed, type GM Detroit Transmission Division Hydramatic .
Transfer case: 2-speed with front axle disconnect, type 3670164.
Electrical system: 24 V.
Brakes: Hydraulic brakes with Bendix Hydrovac power cylinders.
Tyres: 14.00 - 20.
Fording depth:
without preparation: 0.81 m (32 inches).
with deep water fording kit: N/A.
Fuel type: Petrol.
Fuel capacity: 623 liter (137 gallons) including jettison tanks.
Range: 250 km (156 miles) not including jettison tanks.
Crew: 4.
Armament: 75 mm gun, 7.92 mm BESA machine gun, 2 51 mm smoke dischargers.
Additional: A similar model was the T17E2, armed with twin Browning .50-cal. AA MG´s in a British made Frazer-Nash turret. Max. speed was 90 km/h. Other users were Australia, Belgium, Canada, Cuba, Honduras, Lebanon, the Netherlands, New Zealand, India, Rhodesia (Zimbabwe), Saudi Arabia and South Africa.
http://www.armyvehicles.dk/staghound.htm

More pics:










Hope that helps.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey!! Between this and the SDKFZ 234/2 Puma, I cant decide what I should buy for my first car!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

No problem. Personally I would take the Puma, it is much cooler than the Staghound.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

yeahy i agree, as far as armoured cars go you're not gonna get much cooler than the Puma.......


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

I have never heard of the Puma, does anyone have a pic for me please?

Henk


----------



## Twitch (Apr 16, 2006)

That Staghound appears to be the perfect runabout for Los Angeles commuters!


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

I would love to have a tank to be able to run over all the idiots that can not drive here.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## MacArther (Apr 16, 2006)

::sniff:: ::sniff:: Its so beautiful!


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey for the pics. Oh come to mamma. She is a beut.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

I would love to build a replica of a King Tiger, but a static one. I wish I had the money, but it must be great to build your own one and be able to drive it around.

Henk


----------



## MacArther (Apr 16, 2006)

I can just imagine it... on a highway in America "Hey!! Get out of the way!! What? You don't want to?! Fine, I'll move you, load the shell honey..."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

that Puma looks even cooler in desert colours, sand yellow all over.....


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 17, 2006)

Henk, they are not cheap but running large scale models, www.interdacom.ru/~tanks

You will find a 1/6 scale Puma

Length - 113 cm
Width - 38 cm
Height - 40 cm

Prices - $3500

And another source, http://www.mark-1-tank.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Henk (Apr 17, 2006)

MacArther said:


> I can just imagine it... on a highway in America "Hey!! Get out of the way!! What? You don't want to?! Fine, I'll move you, load the shell honey..."



Oh yes, that would be nice.  

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Be more useful in South Africa though, especially in Jo'burg...


----------



## Henk (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, those Sun of a birches can not drive for shit. I will drive over all those TAXIS that cause all the shit. Pretoria ( oh sorry the stupid assholes of a government calls it now POLEKWANE ) is way nicer place than Joburg, only thing is it is very hot.

Have you been to South Africa Gnomey?

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope, might go this summer. I have been to Madagascar, Tanzania and Kenya and my dad has been to Jo'burg. In Africa no matter where you are the people cannot drive (or necessarily know where they are going).


----------



## Henk (Apr 17, 2006)

Well come to the Southern part of South Africa in the summer and you will love it. If you came in the winter which is when you have summer, it is pretty cold. There is nothing in Joburg, but bad things, Cape Town is a way better choice. I love 500 km from their, but my town is not very large, but near the beach.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Wasn't planning on going to Jo'burg anyway. It would be Cape Town area (and Kruger).


----------



## Henk (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, Kruger National Park, a must see mate. If you are in Cape Town go to the Airforce Museum, a little museum but nice. IN Joburg go to the Military Museum where there is the only remaining Me-262 night fighter and a Fw-190 and much more, that is the only thing I would like to see in Joburg.

Henk


----------

